# Theoretically and Realistically



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

A son asks his dad the difference between theoretically and realistically as he hadn't grasped the meaning of it in school that morning.
The dad says "That's hard, but I have an idea that might help. Ask mum if she would sleep with Wayne Rooney for a million pounds.
Mum says "Yes!"
Dad says "Ask your sister if she would sleep with Wayne Rooney for a million pounds".
The sister also says "Yes!"
Dad says "Now ask your brother".
He says "Yes!", too.
Dad Says "There's your answer. _Theoretically_, we're sitting on 3 million quid, but realistically, we're living with a couple of slappers and a shirt-lifter."


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------

